
2020 Stock Market Crash - shayanbahal
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_stock_market_crash
======
downshun
To what extent should an encyclopedia be affected by real time events?

Coronavirus related edits have skyrocketed on Wikipedia on many articles.

Articles already keep getting longer and without trying to be inflammatory
here's an example that came to mind
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Gender&type=revis...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Gender&type=revision&diff=945461516&oldid=685332)

Secondly what was supposed to be an objective repository of knowledge suddenly
is increasingly at the whim of the narrative in mainstream media. Ministry of
truth and global herd mentality.

Just some thoughts. Wondering if someone is already studying these questions.
Can anyone recommend?

